# John deere l111 not charging



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*battery is new,has been tested and is good.need info maybe from jdeere manual on how to pinpoint problem.after charging battery and mow the lawn after 5 times the battery goes dead. There is no draw on battery with key off and removed from the ignition. L111 18 HP BRIGGS AND STRATTON ENGINE SORRY DONT HAVE MODEL CODE TYPE.*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Chances are the alternator or voltage regulator is not working properly and not recharging the battery as the engine is running. IPL shows an electric PTO clutch, this will drain the battery when mowing if the charging system is not working.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want more details on trouble shooting this issue, post the model type and code numbers off your engine!


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

I think an 18 horse would be an L head twin.If so the model,type and date code may be stamped into the sheet metal cover on one of the cylinder heads.Not easy to see,you really have to be looking for it.The engine may have a label that say's I/C(industrial/commercial).


----------

